# Dogs are a pain in the butt!



## .54 (Sep 24, 2007)

Guess he learned the hard way not to lay your gun down around your dog while it is chambered. :lol: 
http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/news/53020 ... r.html.csp


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Lets not pour salt is this wound. He's already been on the waterfowl forum telling everyone about his mistake. Unless this is an un related story that happened to a separate guy??? Two different guys get shot in the butt by their dog in one week??? No way!


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Amen Tex


----------



## .54 (Sep 24, 2007)

I just saw it on the SL Tribune site today, it looks like he was not seriously injured. I am glad for that! Stories like this do help me from becoming complacent with firearms though. They do some good.


----------

